# '14 Blue Ray Metallic Diesel



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Had some good sun today to show off the finish. 40% LLUmar Ceramic and Xpel clear bra wrap, of the front end.


----------



## EROracing (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm so glad I picked that color can't wait until mine comes in! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

It looks good and does not get as dirty as I thought it would. I'd like to see them lighten the color up a little, It can appear black at times, especially at night or over cast days, but when the son is out the Metal flake really pops.


----------



## novaol (Dec 28, 2012)

Man, it's awesome for this color. Enjoy your ride.. Cheers

Cruze Member from Singapore


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

This isn't a cruze diesel.

It's a pic of a 2014 Cruze LTZ RS in Blue Ray Metallic.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Pic of a Blue Ray metallic 2014 Cruze LTZ RS.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Gorgeous color...it looks good on the Cruze.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Love the color and how it looks in the sun. Great job rescueswimmer!


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

Does it turn purple-ish in any light? Looks like it might be a good color for my Camaro. Most of the blues I like turn purple sometimes though...


----------

